# IH 3400 A Trasmission and Shifting



## etemplet (May 6, 2012)

Here is another issue I plan to tackle. The shift levers are awful loose. I'd like to tighten that back up and get them working well with some new knobs. I can make really pretty nobs and levers.

What kind of transmission do I have on this baby ?? I'm assuming it is not the Hydrostatic drive.

When I pull it over to the center section and push down... is that suppose to be PARK ?? It's not. LOL


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

It looks like you have a dual range transmission. The notch you are talking about would be high range, giving you a total of 8 forward speeds (4 in low range and 4 in high range). That's how it works on my 574. The levers are reversed, but the function appears to be the same.


----------



## etemplet (May 6, 2012)

Ah ha !! That answers a question.  A 4 speed is enough for me though. I'm easy to please.

Cheers,
Gene
Pearl River, LA


----------



## etemplet (May 6, 2012)

I could use some help on this issue. I tightened all of this stuff up as much as I could, replaced shaft sleeve bearings and such which took a great deal of the slack out. Now here is the problem.

The tractor jumps out of gear in reverse. I have to hold the lever in position. Sometimes it stays, most times if will jump out after a few feet. I am hoping it is an adjustment but given the age an general condition I am concerned. Then again, the way this thing has been maintained, I might be able to get her working and happy.

My concern is that to get at the transmission I gotta take all kind of stuff apart. Then again, I could fix the left rear brake if I did that. ROPS needs to come of, BackHoe needs to come off, and I need some heavy lift stuff that is tall to make that all happen.

There are adjustments on the transmission linkage which might be the issue. I think I am going to do some tests with lever travel and the gears staying engaged.

Does anyone have experience with the transmissions on this thing ? MY biggest concern would be Parts.


----------



## etemplet (May 6, 2012)

This has been an issue since I got this machine (manual transmission 8 speed). I am not anxious to get into the transmission as there is so much to remove to get at it. Here is what the machine does.

Forward Gears work fine. When I move into reverse, as soon as load is applied it goes a few feet and jumps out of gear. I have to stop, hold it in position and keep my hand on the lever. This happens in 2nd and 3rd gears. I am pretty confident it would happen in the other gears as well. Sometimes, the machine backs up just fine.

1. It could be an adjustment to the linkage..... maybe.

2. I am wondering if there may be a snap ring missing or worn part in the transmission allowing the shaft or gear to move and knock the gear and lever out of range.

3. Could be a damaged or worn gear. I know the transmission has some wear I just don't want to get into rebuilding too much. It works OK enough for me.

*** Then there is always.... Are Parts available ??? ***

As I stated, I don't have much of a problem operating the machine, as Is. However, I am a machinist by trade and am not afraid to work on anything. I just have to restrain myself sometimes. LOL


----------



## etemplet (May 6, 2012)

LOL !! I know you guys are not HOLDING OUT on me, I know that not many people know about such things on these machines. I will shortly. I'm gonna do some checks today an see what happens. There is a good chance that the machine is mechanically OK, and just needs some adjustment. The previous owners were not very kind to this machine and did little maintenance obviously. I'd love to know it's history. If only it could "TALK." 

I'll post my findings.


----------



## Spike Driver2 (Jul 25, 2019)

Hi etemplet, I live over in sw Louisiana and I recently purchased a 3400A and was wondering if you have found a place to find some used or new parts for these old tractors? Thanks, Dennis


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

You may get lucky Dennis, but etemplet hasn't been around for a couple of years....
Here's one place to start, I suppose.
https://www.machinerytrader.com/lis...46/loader-backhoes/manufacturer/international
Welcome to the forum, by the way!! Pop in to the "Introductions" Thread and introduce yourself. Some folks may be able to help you find what you are looking for, if they know who you are and what you may be looking for. Steiner may have a few parts to get you going, as well as Yesterdays tractors.


----------



## Spike Driver2 (Jul 25, 2019)

I really appreciate the tips and leads pogobill, being a newbie on the forum is going to take a little getting used...and I do thank you for the helping hand..


----------

